# [hardened] quel profile choisir ?

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

Sur mon serveur, j'ai actuellement ceci comme profile:

```
serveur loopx # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0 *

  [6]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [7]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

```

Bref, ca fait beaucoup ... De plus je suis en hardened, donc ... lequel prendre ? ...

Et surtout, la question qui tue: c'est quoi "selinux" ? J'ai remarqué que cela m'activait pas mal de truc sur les packets: (selinux) ... donc, c'est quoi ca ?

Merci   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bapt

Bah si tu es en hardened, prends le profile hardened, non ? (remarque je dit peut être une connerie)

sinon selinux c'est un truc de sécu imbuvable et à mon sens complètement pourri made in RedHat (oui je préfère grsec  :Smile: ), sinon il y a des gens qui aiment bien et qui trouvent ça bien.

----------

## Pixys

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon selinux c'est un truc de sécu imbuvable et à mon sens complètement pourri made in RedHat (oui je préfère grsec ), sinon il y a des gens qui aiment bien et qui trouvent ça bien.

 

c'est plus compliqué que ça: d'abord ça ne vient pas de Red Hat mais de la NSA et en gros ça permet de définir une politique d'accès beaucoup plus fine. Pour parler non-geek, ça permet d'isoler les organes vitaux les uns des autres. http://www.nsa.gov/selinux/

tu as des explications (qui datent un peu) pas trop mauvaises ici

----------

## Bapt

oui pardon, made in NSA et poussé et développé à mort par RedHat aujourd'hui, ce qui ne change rien à son aspect imbuvable ...

----------

## Pixys

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> oui pardon, made in NSA et poussé et développé à mort par RedHat aujourd'hui, ce qui ne change rien à son aspect imbuvable ...

 

c'est vrai mais ça doit avoir une utilité pour les espions... et peut-être pour d'autres   :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

idem comme bapt j'ai opté pour grsec il y a qq temps déjà depuis un échange avec guilc sur ces questions (grsec, rsbac,...) - cependant je reste configuré a minima hein... je ne suis pas décemment capable de le tweaker trop loin non plus - mais passe clairement au large de selinux sauf si tu as un brin d'inconscience, qq tubes d'aspirines voire mieux en stock et un compte épargne-temps à vider ; et là encore après avoir digéré les docs et concédé qq neurones dans la bagarre, c'est sans garantie de résultats quant à la mise en oeuvre, et à la fiabilité de la mise en oeuvre dans cet état de délabrement  :p

Après, à toi de voir hein ?!

BTW au fait, mais je sais que je prèche dans le désert, tous les détails sont dans la section documention dédié de g.o   :Razz: 

...comme quoi certaines fois c'est qd même utile de suivre - à la lettre - une doc  :Mr. Green: 

ndr : toute référence à un autre topic et/ou user serait purement fortuite 

----------

## lesourbe

il est sûr qu'il vaut mieux sécuriser avec un outil qu'on comprend qu'avec un outil kamoulox.

sinon le profil, c'est bien hardened.

----------

## loopx

Houla ouais, jvais faire comme beaucoup .. passer au large de selinux ..

Vais donc laisser un profile hardned banal   :Laughing: 

Merci pour les infos, je vois mieux ce que c'est maintennat que le selinux ...

EDIT: au début, je croyais que c'était ptet bien un "linux Seconde Edition" ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *loopx wrote:*   

> EDIT: au début, je croyais que c'était ptet bien un "linux Seconde Edition" ...  

 

 :Laughing: 

Et l'année prochaine, ya MElinux qui sort, et le make menuconfig du noyal sera tout en bleu BSOD  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

loul, nan mais plus sérieusement y'a pas linux3 qui doit sortir bientôt, nan?

...

 ->[]

----------

## lesourbe

 *truc wrote:*   

> loul, nan mais plus sérieusement y'a pas linux3 qui doit sortir bientôt, nan?
> 
> ...
> 
>  ->[]

 

ben y'a linux 2000 qui a pris du retard, alors faudra encore attendre pour linux xp et encore plus pour linux vista.

sinon je crois qu'ils ont abandonné linux NT parce que le N de NT veut dire NEW et qu'il y a aucune nouvelle (NEWS) sur leur site quant à une date de sortie.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Rooooooo les mauvaises langues, attendez, on est qu'en 2.6. Le vrai linux sera le 3.1   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Rooooooo les mauvaises langues, attendez, on est qu'en 2.6. Le vrai linux sera le 3.1  

 

bien vu!   :Laughing: 

----------

## julroy67

Donc à partir de la 3.1 faudra commencer à degrader les performances, sinon ça passera plus.  :Confused: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *wikipedia wrote:*   

> Linux 3.1 a été conçu tout en gardant à l'esprit qu'il lui fallait garder une compatibilité avec les versions antérieures. Linux 3.1 et 3.11 ne supportaient pas beaucoup de formats : par exemple, pour les images, pas de GIF ou de JPEG ; seul le bitmap 8 bits (éventuellement RLE) ou 24 bits était reconnu sans ajout de filtres à installer. De plus à l'aide de pilotes graphiques adaptés il est possible d'atteindre les résolutions actuelles telles que le XGA (1024*768 pixels) avec une profondeur de couleurs de 24 bits pour un meilleur confort d'utilisation.

 

oh la vache !!! 

 *wikipedia wrote:*   

> Techniquement Linux 3.1 se caractérise par l'abandon du mode réel dans l'exécution de Linux. Il faut donc posséder un ordinateur doté d'un processeur 80286 ou plus récent pour pouvoir utiliser Linux 3.1.

 

abandon des autres architectures ???

NB : Toute ressemblance avec des OS existant ou ayant existé serait fortuite et indépendante de ma volonté.

----------

## loopx

Bah, 

quand j'aurais un novueau pc, je passerais à Linux vista avec interface aero de la mort qui tue   :Laughing: 

Sinon, pour mon serveur, jvais essayer de le passer en linux 2003 serveur ... c'est pas gagné   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

